# Bougainvillea's are in bloom,UPDATE, more blooms.



## SmokinAl (Dec 19, 2011)

This is a shot of our back yard. We planted bougainvillea's all along the water a few years ago. They bloom like this all winter, unless we get a hard freeze then they drop all the flowers.


----------



## alblancher (Dec 19, 2011)

Georgeous,  looks like azaleas in full bloom, only 4 month early


----------



## jjwdiver (Dec 19, 2011)

not to mention they make a heck of an intruder deterrant!

John


----------



## eman (Dec 19, 2011)

jjwdiver said:


> not to mention they make a heck of an intruder deterrant!
> 
> John




The Bull Sharks in the water don't hurt either


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 19, 2011)

Looks like Paradise Al!.... It is Cold and Cloudy in PA...JJ


----------



## michael ark (Dec 19, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 19, 2011)

Al, afternoon.... Enjoy the view from the porch, it's beautiful...   Dave


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 19, 2011)

Looks great Al. Nice work


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 19, 2011)

Very nice Al. You have to love south Florida this time of year sitting with my toes in the sand and a drink in my hand and ot a care in the world.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 19, 2011)

mballi3011 said:


> :icon_cool:
> Very nice Al. You have to love south Florida this time of year sitting with my toes in the sand and a drink in my hand and ot a care in the world.



The only worry in the world is the tide gonna reach my chair ??

  Nice Al..  we have some too..  and I hate when it's time to trim em...


----------



## alelover (Dec 19, 2011)

Beautiful. All my plants are dead.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 19, 2011)

JckDanls 07 said:


> mballi3011 said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice Al. You have to love south Florida this time of year sitting with my toes in the sand and a drink in my hand and ot a care in the world.
> ...




Your right about that Keith. I wear welding gloves to trim them or weeding them is even worse. Long sleeve shirt and welding gloves.


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 19, 2011)

Looks great Al!!

   Our camellias are raging out there... 

Craig


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 20, 2011)

Looks like home the Sun the sea, what are you drinking AL  i will join you 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
   cheers


----------



## chefrob (Dec 20, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Your right about that Keith. I wear welding gloves to trim them or weeding them is even worse. Long sleeve shirt and welding gloves.




i ripped all mine out cuz of them damn stickers.............nice color though.


----------



## frosty (Dec 20, 2011)

Nice flowers, paid for in blood!  I used to have some, but they died due to the drought here.  Can't say I miss them yet. . . . . .


----------



## jirodriguez (Dec 20, 2011)

Beats the heck out of my winter weather Al! LOL

..... but I do have a bumper crop of moss!

Color me jelous, that is a great looking place you got ther Al, hope you Judy, and the family have a great Christmas!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 20, 2011)

JIRodriguez said:


> Beats the heck out of my winter weather Al! LOL
> 
> ..... but I do have a bumper crop of moss!
> 
> Color me jelous, that is a great looking place you got ther Al, hope you Judy, and the family have a great Christmas!




Thanks Johnny, Merry Christmas to you & your family too!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 25, 2011)

They've filled in even more since I took the first photo.


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 25, 2011)

Great view Al, Merry Christmas


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas to you & your family Dan!


----------

